# CNC G code basics explained



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Often the CNC G code could be like a mystery. This short video will help to bring it less confusing:

Homemade DIY CNC, CNC G code explained basic tutorial - YouTube

Laurent


----------

